# Bee sting or snake bite



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Poor Loretta got into something today. I am not sure if it was bee/wasp or snake but her mouth and muzzle are all swollen.  We gave her a couple benadryl and I have seen her drink and eat, so I am not TOO worried. But ow! Look. (Her right side; left in the pix) Is there anything else I should do for her???


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

One of my gorls did the same thing recently. She got stung by a bee and her face swoll up the same way. was back to normal in a couple of days with no intervention.

Tamera


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

That looks like wasp or bee. If it was snake the whole side of her head would be swollen. About 5 times the normal size.
Ground wasp and bumble bees are at their worst right now. (Sure makes bushogging an adventure) and they will attack anything moving around their burrows. Don't ask...just surfice it to say...a tractor WILL run 45mph across a pasture to get away from bees! :mad
Kaye


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep them bees and hornets can move fast...I know what your talking about...Thank goodness I have a enclosed tractor now and it sure helps when they are hitting the glass...


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

We had a doe last year who had been stung by a wasp who built nest under her covered shed. We have several sheds, some high, some low. She was in one of the low ones. We treated every 4-6 hours with benedryl and it cleared up by the end of the day. The benedryl worked great! Make sure there are not nests around for them to get into. Always make sure you have benedryl on hand. It is cheap insurance. At that time, we did not have epinephrine on hand, but I had an epipen (as I am allergic to stings), so if worse would have come to worse, I would have used mine to save her life. Fortunately, she did not have to severe of a reaction except for the facial swelling. She was eating fine and breathing fine. Of course, I know if it is severe, you have to see it when it happens and react immediately to prevent anaphylaxis, but we didn't have that concern. We now check all our sheds about once every week to make sure there is no wasps building activity. I'm glad the benedryl didn't knock her out like it does me. Makes me sleep all day!!! I did have a girl call me one time about a possible wasp sting in her goat. She said his face was swollen on his nose, and muzzle, but not below it's chin (bottle jaw). I told her use benedryl every 4 hours til the swelling was gone, she didn't and the goat died. She said vet told her it was worms but the goat didn't have anemia and the vet never run a fecal test, but I had fecal tested before she bought the goat a week prior and the goat was clean. Plus I wormed it with cydectin the day she bought it to prevent stress related problems or problems once it got to her farm. We have not lost any goats ourselves from worms and their worm slides were all clear at that time. I ran tests on 14 goats one day and 15 the next. None of the tests (including the goat she bought) had stomach worms. I told her a vet can't diagnose this without fecalling. It's a vet guessing game. This goat died from anaphylaxis, or was bitten by a poisonous snake. Who knows, but I do know it wasn't worms. Good luck with Loretta. Most recover just fine, as long as you watch them and treat them if needed. She don't look to bad, with the swelling being on one side. Keep us updated. 
Tara Green
Green Acres Goats Farm
www.greenacresgoatsfarm.com
Dayton, TX


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

She was better by evening milking. Poor thing. I can't help but laugh at the photos, though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A friend of mine came to lease a buck of mine yesterday, I also was selling her Nubian buck so when she picked up one she also had to worm the other! She hooked him to the fence and a swarm of hornets came out from under the fence...yikes! Nobody got stung!

Now to go out and kill the nest, and run away fast enough not to get stung...video anyone?  

Lisa glad it wasn't anything serious, wait till your first snake bite, you will not believe, like Kaye said, how much they swell. Vicki


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Vicki,
Glad you got away in time. I had heard that wasps will usually give up chasing you (if you can out run them) after about 50 feet, but I never stopped to find out! :biggrin. 

We haven't had any snake bites yet, and hope we never do!

Lisa, Glad she is doing better!

Tara


----------

